# Introduction, projects and other attempts at street-cred



## ZX-E (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice to see you on the other side Tony. I've been trying to post on elmoto for the first time since it went down, but for some reason my account didn't have posting privileges until last night. 

Anyway, are you planning on putting solar panels on this bad boy as well?


----------

